# What tube pedals are good for us metal 7stringers?



## rectifryer (Oct 3, 2008)

I was looking at building a low power(18watt) dual 12ax7 amp similiar to the 18 watt marshall tube amps:
I found the schematic over at hoffmanamps.com








After I added up the price of all the components(around 250$), I decided it might be best just to buy a good tube distortion pedal.

This is just for recording, I dont really play with anyone else anymore. So what tube pedals are you guys using? I'm looking for something like soilwork or such in tone. I also really like korn's guitar tone on their third album, but we all know that came from rectifyers and some really good audio engineering. I had the bogner designed line 6 spider head and it just didnt cut it(I thought it was awesome at first, but it wasnt very versitile as previously thought).


Save the "just buy and Engl or mesa" talk because I'm broke. I bought to many parts for my car.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, see if you can find a mesa v-twin pedal, it's got a decent amount of gain and is actually a preamp. RUn that into your recording setup, and then use impulses to simulate cabs+micing, or through a speaker simulator, should do the trick!

And if you want more gain, you could boost it with a cheap overdrive like the digitech bad monkey


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Oct 3, 2008)

Check out Damage Control. Their Demonizer was designed to be used directly to recording/PA.

Edit: And to second 7DT's suggestion, the Bad Monkey works great as a boost for my Solid Metal.


----------



## rectifryer (Oct 3, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Well, see if you can find a mesa v-twin pedal, it's got a decent amount of gain and is actually a preamp. RUn that into your recording setup, and then use impulses to simulate cabs+micing, or through a speaker simulator, should do the trick!
> 
> And if you want more gain, you could boost it with a cheap overdrive like the digitech bad monkey


Damn I forgot about that pedal, I shall look around.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 3, 2008)

rectifryer said:


> Damn I forgot about that pedal, I shall look around.


They are good, i used to own one, decent amounts of gain, and if you boost it, then you have a killer preamp.

I actually have started to want another, i loved that pedal, but sold it to part finance a triaxis.

Plus, the clean is good, as is ithe overdrive setting


----------



## rectifryer (Oct 3, 2008)

I just moved here, and somehow, this town has a mesa dealership. Gonna go check it out.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 3, 2008)

rectifryer said:


> I just moved here, and somehow, this town has a mesa dealership. Gonna go check it out.


I actually think they don't make them anymore, best bet is ebay to find one i think unfortunately  

Unless of course they have a second hand one


----------



## 7slinger (Oct 3, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Well, see if you can find a mesa v-twin pedal, it's got a decent amount of gain and is actually a preamp. RUn that into your recording setup, and then use impulses to simulate cabs+micing, or through a speaker simulator, should do the trick!
> 
> And if you want more gain, you could boost it with a cheap overdrive like the digitech bad monkey





The Atomic Ass said:


> Check out Damage Control. Their Demonizer was designed to be used directly to recording/PA.
> 
> Edit: And to second 7DT's suggestion, the Bad Monkey works great as a boost for my Solid Metal.



I endorse both of these messages 

I had a demonizer for a while, sounded pretty good, and even though I didn't end up keeping it, I'd still recommend checking it out


----------



## budda (Oct 3, 2008)

a tube pedal wont sound like an amp, dude.

so if you were going for an 18W plexi, make the 18W plexi.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Oct 3, 2008)

the blackstar ht dual is a great pedal, and relativly cheap.
adam (brother mack is his user name here) did some recording with one. it sounds great imo. perhaps you should pm him


----------



## lefty robb (Oct 3, 2008)

Anyone try the Mesa Bottle Rocket? It seems to get better reviews that the V-Twin Pedal, I have been looking for one for a while.


----------



## rectifryer (Oct 4, 2008)

budda said:


> a tube pedal wont sound like an amp, dude.
> 
> so if you were going for an 18W plexi, make the 18W plexi.


I think I'll make it just to get some more experience with things like this under my belt.

Any play detuned metal with one of these?


----------



## budda (Oct 4, 2008)

not yet.

when i have a job, i plan on getting the 18W plexi as well and wreaking some rock/southern metal havoc with it


----------



## BigPhi84 (Oct 5, 2008)

Seymour Duncan Twin Tube Mayhem


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Oct 7, 2008)

I just modded a Rocktron Silver Dragon for somebody not too long ago and not only was it built like a fuckin' tank it sounded GOOD!!!


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 7, 2008)

ZVEX - Any of the fuzz pedals. Theyre pretty extreme, and while they are 'fuzz' technically, theyre pretty damn brutal.

Protone - Body Rot II is huge, really really thick sound, and its god damn beautiful. Not tube driven though i suppose

AMT Electronics - Du Hast - Again, i dont think tube driven, but nice low end, with slightly more of a grind to it than many others

T-Rex - Bloody mary - Awesome. Just awesome. I dont think tube driven, but again, the sound is great.

Devi Ever - Again, basically any fuzz pedal. Slightly different, and possibly a little wacky for what you are after, but theyre such awesome pedals its not funny 

TBH man, go to PedalsPlus Effects Warehouse - Guitar Effects Pedals, Pedal Boards, Boutique Amplifiers, Cables, and Guitar Accessories.
Good place, cheap, and most of the pedals have samples on there. Some real nice stuff.


----------



## rectifryer (Oct 8, 2008)

LordOVchaoS said:


> I just modded a Rocktron Silver Dragon for somebody not too long ago and not only was it built like a fuckin' tank it sounded GOOD!!!


It must've sounded good if someone that plays on an Engl thinks it did. 

The tone I'm after is the engl invader's. I love that amp, I shall purchase one in a couple months.


----------

